# Sniping, grousing and personal disagreements.



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Friends,
It is no secret that some members here choose to take shots at one another, publicly.
It is probably safe to say that some members do not particularly like one another.
I do not own a whistle or a shirt with black & white stripes. I will not play at being a referee. I will simply terminate such activities.
I will begin deleting posts and whole threads that degenerate into personal attacks of any kind immediately.
From any source!
If you want to take shots at one another go elsewhere to do it. I will not tolerate it here.
In this, I will rule with an Iron Hand.
I had hoped that my previous post regarding Moderation would be adequate warning, it appears that I was wrong in that! 

PM Moderator


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Thank-you for your decisive and effective action, sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## petseal (Apr 23, 2002)

Hear, hear! 

The joys (and frustrations) of building models! Finding (or suggesting) solutions to a modeling dilemma. 
Seeing what we all like to build. 
THAT'S what we are here for! 
THAT'S what I am here for! 

Later, Petseal :wave:


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Thank-you for your decisive and effective action, sir! :thumbsup:


 PM Moderator is a _man_? What is his name?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

phrankenstign said:


> PM Moderator is a _man_? What is his name?


Elementary, phrankenstign, my dear - uh... I mean...my dear phrankenstign. A mere glance at the PM Moderator's avatar reveals to me that he can only be *Metznar the Horrible*!


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Heh heh.*

I wish the moderator had an avatar of a Dr. Doom like "Iron Hand" . That would be cool . Or maybe the hand of that comic character "Iron Hand."


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Dave, I am glad you are getting control of the nonsense. Now back to some fun.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Sniping, Grousing & Carping ? Sounds like my attorneys ! Nyuk Nyuk !


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

That would be Dewey, Shaftem & Howe, or Shyster, Wheellock & Loophole, two well established legal firms with four color adds in the phone book!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Right next door to Hinder & Reem Proctology.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey I had an eye doctor named Dr. I.C. Spots !
Does that count ???


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

My podiatrist is Dr. Foote, really.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

This is much more fun than sniping. 


But I might shoot a grouse now and then.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

HEY !! No grousing either !!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Ohhhhh...... look at the Grouse!

- GJS


Nyuk nyuk nyuk...


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Dave those lawyer guys sound familiar- oh, that was Hookem, Cheatem and Howe I was thinking of. Hope those guys are as good as these. In fact they got so good as to add more lawyers: Duck and Runn. Once they became Hookem, Cheatem, and Howe, then Duck and Runn, however they all disappeared. What a bunch of wise guys LOL!


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

They probably represent my practitioner, Doctor Stiff. (real name.)


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

DO NOT tell me he's a urologist and prescribes Viagra !!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Noooo.

That's the offices of Harten, Marten, Larten and Fargo.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I just notice, Dave is talking about hunting. Snip hunting anyone? You know two go out, one comes back. :freak:


----------



## artic316 (Sep 12, 2000)

PM Moderator said:


> Friends,
> In this, I will rule with an Iron Hand.
> 
> PM Moderator


 
be careful boss,Make sure you oil it well,Iron does RUST when it gets wet.:lol: 


improvise,adapt and overcome, we are the fellowship of modelers.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

[squeaky Tin Man voice] _Oil can! Oil can!_ [/squeaky Tin Man voice]


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Oil can...what?


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

The moderator's "Iron Hand".


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes, but oil can_ what? :lol: _


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I think the question is .......
What can oil do ?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Oil can prevent rust and restore frozen parts to working order. At least Dorothy thought it was a fine lubricant for the Tin Man's piston and other moving parts.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I prefer WD-40. It works on anything. Since I have not used my brain in such a long time, I got the gears moving again with WD-40.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^But does WD-40 mix with straw?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I've heard that Popeye used to use 10w-30 until he found olive oil. :tongue:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^LOL! Good one!


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

These days, Popeye prefers 100 percent synthetics. He can go 15,000 miles before hitting the bottle again! 

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Sythetic Olive Oil? Hmmm . . . I suppose it depend on her programming.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

He was dissapointed when he couldn't find any virgin olive oil. :devil:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^ Yep! Bluto had already broken the seal on that bottle!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

"Don'sk touch nothins Sweed' Pea, ya might catchk a vener-bull diseasg."

Ugk,ugk,ugk,ugk,ugk.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for some your Olive Oil today.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

This is a strange group... I like that!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Welcome. You've had your shots, right?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Yessir. All of the normal ones plus whatever the Army gave me in the 80's. They never did tell me what all of them were... I _think_ I'm safe.


----------

